# remove files in C:\windows\software distribution\downloads\ OK?



## lost n spaced (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a ton of files in C:\windows\software distribution\downloads\ and have searched online about deleting them. 1 person says it is safe, 1 says don't do it... I'd love to free up the space if it is safe to do so.
I would also like to get rid of other unnecessary features like Tour XP and MSN Gaming but I don't know how to delete the tour and I get a message saying I can't delete Gaming.
Is there any way to do this w/o causing problems?
Is there a link to info on what can be deleted/how to do it anywhere? I know using Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel is 1 way but there is a lot of stuff on XP that doesn't show up there.


----------



## lost n spaced (Apr 19, 2008)

hello?


----------



## lost n spaced (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks.


----------



## lost n spaced (Apr 19, 2008)

3 day later bump for futility


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

May i ask , why do you want to delete these things? are you running out of space?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It's safe to delete the files in \windows\software distribution\downloads - but you may have problems uninstalling Microsoft updates.
If you burn the files on a CD/DVD it's 100% safe to delete them from the HDD.

Have you tried uninstalling the Tour and MSN gaming in Control panel >> Add or remove programs >> Windows components (I think it's called)?

You can use *CleanUp* to get rid of temporary files etc.


----------

